

Packagepeer - danielle_gnxs

Packagepeer is a network which connects online shoppers with neighbors who volunteer to take delivery of goods in their name for a fee. Online shoppers can search their neighborhood for packagepeers, amongst which they can choose their favorite based on rating, other user comments, proximity, pricing etc. Packagepeer covers the entire process through its website where both types of users, the online shoppers and receivers, are registered and put in contact with each other. Once the contact is made and found suitable, the user can access the packagepeer’s details to use them as the delivery address when purchasing online. Then, online shoppers can pick up their goods from their neighbor’s house at their most convenient time and pay a small fee in turn for their neighbor’s service.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.packagepeer.com
======
danielle_gnxs
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pXZfPf2bms](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pXZfPf2bms)
watch the video for a step-by-step explanation

